# Exhaust set up???



## Guerrero (Oct 21, 2002)

In about two weeks, I'll have a 02 Altima 3.5 with a T4/T4 turbo with a 3" down pipe, but now I'm looking for a good exhaust set up.

The exhaust set up that I'm thinking is a straight 3" pipe, at the end a dual 2.5 pipe going to the mufflers, no cats, no resonator. 

What is better, two mufflers or only one, and why?

What kind of mufflers will you recommend for that set up?

Is it better to keep 3" pipe all the way to the mufflers?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## calvin200sx (Oct 14, 2003)

I would call SR20 Development. They can custom make nearly any exhaust you need and have the best recommendations for your application.


----------



## Guerrero (Oct 21, 2002)

calvin200sx said:


> I would call SR20 Development. They can custom make nearly any exhaust you need and have the best recommendations for your application.


Can you please post their info, so I can call them.
Thanks


----------



## calvin200sx (Oct 14, 2003)

Just look them up under www.sr20development.com. Some of the products they sell and their contact information can be found there.


----------



## Guerrero (Oct 21, 2002)

calvin200sx said:


> Just look them up under www.sr20development.com. Some of the products they sell and their contact information can be found there.


Thank you


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

interesting....straight T4 on a 3.5L V6 :showpics: what size T4? what EMS? sounds like the making of a fun ride. have you ever considered running an e-cutout along with a smaller or stock exhaust? i fab'd up a 3.0 in. dp with an e-cutout for my buddies civic. its 3.0 in from the turbine back to the 2.25 in. apexi cat back exhaust.

the car is a sleeper  with the cutout closed, it puts down 295whp and with it open it puts down 420whp on pump gas.

the dp looks like this.


----------



## Guerrero (Oct 21, 2002)

javierb14 said:


> interesting....straight T4 on a 3.5L V6 :showpics: what size T4? what EMS? sounds like the making of a fun ride. have you ever considered running an e-cutout along with a smaller or stock exhaust? i fab'd up a 3.0 in. dp with an e-cutout for my buddies civic. its 3.0 in from the turbine back to the 2.25 in. apexi cat back exhaust.
> 
> the car is a sleeper  with the cutout closed, it puts down 295whp and with it open it puts down 420whp on pump gas.


Interesting, but not, I never though about an e-cutout.
When you ask about the Engine Management System, what do you mean? I'm sorry I'm new on this,  and nobody had talked to me about that.
The size of the turbo is a t4/t4, capable of doing 550 whp  
The turbo still on development, but the few pics that I have are in this thread


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

thats cool....i mean what kind of standalone will you be running? maybe something like an autronic, haltech, motec, FAST, etc. ask the shop and or fabricators, then will most likely have a preference on what they like to run or are most familiar with. you will also want to run some large injectors too, such as 72lb/hr. i think 72lb/hr will provide enough fuel for a v6 pushing 650bhp at duty cycle less than 85%. i dont know if these will fit in the stock rails, so you may need to have some new ones fab'd up. how much WHP are you looking for? oh, and try to fit the *widest* tire you can on the fronts....something like a 245/50-16 if you can


----------



## Guerrero (Oct 21, 2002)

javierb14 said:


> thats cool....i mean what kind of standalone will you be running? maybe something like an autronic, haltech, motec, FAST, etc. ask the shop and or fabricators, then will most likely have a preference on what they like to run or are most familiar with. you will also want to run some large injectors too, such as 72lb/hr. i think 72lb/hr will provide enough fuel for a v6 pushing 650bhp at duty cycle less than 85%. i dont know if these will fit in the stock rails, so you may need to have some new ones fab'd up. how much WHP are you looking for? oh, and try to fit the *widest* tire you can on the fronts....something like a 245/50-16 if you can


Do you mean Fuel management? They are using a piggy back by Split Second.
I have 440cc injectors.
Doing some engine/transmition work, I'm looking to get about 550 whp.


----------



## webninja (Oct 15, 2002)

I have a 200sx and I got my cat back from tony at extreme, the quality was excellent and I thought his prices were fair, not sure if he has any for altimas, but he's got em for all the other sr20 cars. Might want to check with him.

Tony LaRocca 
Extreme Performance Technology 
850-723-7431 
information email listed below: 

[email protected] 
sales orders email listed below: 

[email protected] 

2.25,2.5,3" cat backs now available 
see thread http://www.sr20forum.com/showthread.php?t=31488 



good luck


----------



## Guerrero (Oct 21, 2002)

webninja said:


> I have a 200sx and I got my cat back from tony at extreme, the quality was excellent and I thought his prices were fair, not sure if he has any for altimas, but he's got em for all the other sr20 cars. Might want to check with him.
> 
> Tony LaRocca
> Extreme Performance Technology
> ...


Thanks


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

webninja said:


> I have a 200sx and I got my cat back from tony at extreme, the quality was excellent and I thought his prices were fair, not sure if he has any for altimas, but he's got em for all the other sr20 cars. Might want to check with him.
> 
> Tony LaRocca
> Extreme Performance Technology
> ...


where is this at? im in tallahassee, and have an 850 area code....weird


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

javierb14 said:


> interesting....straight T4 on a 3.5L V6 :showpics: what size T4? what EMS? sounds like the making of a fun ride. have you ever considered running an e-cutout along with a smaller or stock exhaust? i fab'd up a 3.0 in. dp with an e-cutout for my buddies civic. its 3.0 in from the turbine back to the 2.25 in. apexi cat back exhaust.
> 
> the car is a sleeper  with the cutout closed, it puts down 295whp and with it open it puts down 420whp on pump gas.( /QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

we have a few here at the shop...Quicktime manufactures them.
http://www.quicktimeperformance.com/qtec.htm


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

Guerrero said:


> Do you mean Fuel management? They are using a piggy back by Split Second.
> I have 440cc injectors.
> Doing some engine/transmition work, I'm looking to get about 550 whp.


i know that the Basch Supercharged NSX's use the split second boxs with their kits. last time i checked, they worked very well with the obd1 cars, but not so well with the newer obd2 cars.....they may be up to speed now,i dunno.


----------



## dave_f (Dec 11, 2002)

javier,
how does your buddy adjust his fuel maps when he opens the cutout? did you tune it with the coutout open or closed? Doesnt his ve change considerably when the he dumps the exhaust overboard... or is he running MAF.
-dave




javierb14 said:


> . have you ever considered running an e-cutout along with a smaller or stock exhaust? i fab'd up a 3.0 in. dp with an e-cutout for my buddies civic. its 3.0 in from the turbine back to the 2.25 in. apexi cat back exhaust.
> QUOTE]


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

dave_f said:


> javier,
> how does your buddy adjust his fuel maps when he opens the cutout? did you tune it with the coutout open or closed? Doesnt his ve change considerably when the he dumps the exhaust overboard... or is he running MAF.
> -dave
> 
> ...


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

the car was tuned with the cutout open. we noticed that it would run 2 or 3 points leaner if we tuned it closed then opened it.


----------



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

that cutout is pretty sweet, but i dont think it would help on anything other than a turbo app. would it help out with a nitrous application at all?


----------



## Assembler (Sep 7, 2003)

*e-cutout?*

Not to get off topic, but would someone please give a brief explaination of what an e-cutout is?


----------



## dave_f (Dec 11, 2002)

Assembler said:


> Not to get off topic, but would someone please give a brief explaination of what an e-cutout is?


its an electrically operated valve that reoutes exhaust gasses... it allows you to switch between open and muffled exhaust. 
-dave


----------



## Assembler (Sep 7, 2003)

dave_f said:


> its an electrically operated valve that reoutes exhaust gasses... it allows you to switch between open and muffled exhaust.
> -dave


I see... Thanks


----------

